# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Tip voor mensen die willen afvallen: Dieetfabels.nl

## Leontien

> Dieetfabels is een website die u informeert over de zin en onzin van diverse diëten. Men verdiept zich vaak niet in de achtergrond van een dieet wanneer men hieraan begint. Het is echter verstandig kennis te hebben over de werking van een dieet zodat u een verstandige keuze kunt maken en een dieet gebruikt voor het doel waarvoor het bestemt is. Dieetfabels geeft u objectieve informatie over de zin en onzin van de meest bekende diëten. Op deze manier kunt u zelf oordelen wat wel en niet waar is.


Site: http://www.dieetfabels.nl/index.htm

----------


## Yv

Wat goed dat je kunt kijken of een dieet wel werkt en dat ze aangeven waarom. Zelf heb ik ook gemerkt dat bij dieten je snel kan afvallen, maar als je stopt komt het sneller erbij.

----------


## gerard1977

We willen allemaal van die overtollige vetten afkomen. Afvallen valt vaak vies tegen. Hoe kun je dan toch kilo's afvallen? *Hoe valt u kilo's af*:
http://gezondheid-voeding.todio.nl/d...ieet-5442.html

----------

